# HOW OLD DOES MY PITBULL HAVE TO BE 2 STUD?



## stacy (Mar 7, 2010)

I HAVE A BLUE PITTBULL HE IS 6 MONTHS OLD DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW OLD HE HAS TO BE TO STUD HIM ? AND DO U CHARGE TO STUD THEM OUT?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Why do you want to stud him?Didn't you just ask what kind of dog you had in another thread?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

sorry to say but if you have to ask you should not be studding out your dog. yost enjoy him as a pet. if you are really intrested in breeding go talk to breeders see how much time, work and money goes into breeding also take a trip to the shelter see how many unwanted dogs are there.
dont mean to sound mean just being honest.
enjoy your dog as a pet, DO NOT breed him.


----------



## stacy (Mar 7, 2010)

*IN ANOTHER WORLD LOL*

U R RIGHT IM SO CONFUSED IM NEW TO THIS DOG THING. SORRY BOUT THAT


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

it is okay. that is what we are here for. to help you along with your new puppy  if you have any other questions or concerns just feel free to ask. this is a great place to learn about the breed and everyone here is very helpful and full of great information and advice.

enjoy your stay


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

He would have to be at least 2 years old. The reason behind that is that every dog used for breeding should have its health-testing done. For this breed, you want to at least get a rating on their hips, and preferably other things, too. (I am looking at doing hips, elbows, patellas, cardiac and thyroid for my dog.) Here are some links to give you health-testing information. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals ... PennHIP Home ... CERF - Canine Eye Registration Foundation

Before being bred, a dog should also have met some sort of criteria to establish breeding quality. Yes, this means training your dog up and putting him in some shows and working events. The bare minimum that a lot of people do is get a UKC or ADBA show "CH" (Champion) title and a weight pull title. Of course, this means your dog has to have valid UKC or ADBA registration to even get started. A breeding dog should be proven to have sound temperament as well.

As to the question of price, it is based on the question of quality. You don't look at color or bloodlines. You look at just what a dog has achieved in their lifetime, and just how much breed type they exude. Generally speaking, a good stud dog will charge the same price as one good-quality puppy.

In a nutshell, a stud dog should have:

1. Health-testing
2. Show title(s)
3. Working title(s)
4. Sound proven temperament
5. Valid UKC or ADBA registration

Since this will probably take you more than 2 years to achieve, the question of how old he needs to be should be moot.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> He would have to be at least 2 years old. The reason behind that is that every dog used for breeding should have its health-testing done. For this breed, you want to at least get a rating on their hips, and preferably other things, too. (I am looking at doing hips, elbows, patellas, cardiac and thyroid for my dog.) Here are some links to give you health-testing information. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals ... PennHIP Home ... CERF - Canine Eye Registration Foundation
> 
> Before being bred, a dog should also have met some sort of criteria to establish breeding quality. Yes, this means training your dog up and putting him in some shows and working events. The bare minimum that a lot of people do is get a UKC or ADBA show "CH" (Champion) title and a weight pull title. Of course, this means your dog has to have valid UKC or ADBA registration to even get started. A breeding dog should be proven to have sound temperament as well.
> 
> ...


:clap::clap::clap::goodpost::clap::clap::clap:
Could not have said it better myself! :woof:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

*Leave that to the kennels and people who do devote their whole lives to their dogs and the breed.*

if you are new to the dog world I advice you to neuter and enjoy your dog as a pet.
there are plenty of homless pits out there as it is. you don't need to be another contributer to the problem.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Never breed before the dog is 18 years old.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Never breed before the dog is 18 years old.


just about to say the same :clap:


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

stacy said:


> U R RIGHT IM SO CONFUSED IM NEW TO THIS DOG THING. SORRY BOUT THAT


Back-pedaling a little too easy there.......i really hope you don't breed him
:cop:


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

wtf ....................................... 1 million in normal stud fee


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I think they have to be neutered before you can stud... That's what I heard at least when i asked about studding.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Educate! Do not be sarcastic


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Educate! Do not be sarcastic


:clap: :cheers: :goodpost:


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

The responses in this posting reminds me of why I rarely look on the site any more. Too much degrading, judging, and overall negativity. Great info to be found, but give people a little respect. Everyone on here was clueless at one point.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Education is an individuals responsibility.
If a person wants to breed they should seek to educate themselves and find a mentor....
NOT go online trying to find quick answers to complicated questions.
Breeding is serious.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Education is an individuals responsibility.
> If a person wants to breed they should seek to educate themselves and find a mentor....
> NOT go online trying to find quick answers to complicated questions.
> Breeding is serious.


:goodpost:

Look I can spend time typing out a paragraph or two and a person can either take it to heart or do what the heck they want to do in the first place. I agree with Angel because people shouldn't be looking for last minute information. That's whats wrong with people this day and age in the first place. Act then think.

I tried before just to give information I thought would be helpful, but I am running low on patience and can't keep showing wannabe dog breeders any love.

Don't know your dogs bloodline? *Dont breed.* Don't know about the practices of breeding? *Don't breed!* Don't test your dogs, work your dogs, title your dogs? *Don't breed!* Gotta ask US for basic information? *DONT BREED*


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

if you have to ask that question, you shouldnt be breeding. its obvious you havent taken any of the precautions that are needed, have done no research, have no experience, and as a result probalby no vision for the breed as a whole.

let me help you out, breeding is HARD. 
Breeding is expensive... so many additional costs and fees that you dont see when you are on the outside looking in.
Breeding takes time- pedigree researching is only a small part, finding a pretty dog and slapping it to a pretty dog doesn not equal pretty pups. there is a LOT more to it and even with all the research in the world there is a really big chance that the blood still wont click and prodice what you intended.

You WILL NOT make money off of breeding if you do it right. You are lucky to even come close to breaking even. 

people have half-fast thier way into these dogs and found ways to cut corners and turn a profit and jacked the prices of these dogs sky high... and for what to turn you into a customer. now you are thinking about breeding your dog odds are you will probably go back to that person to buy another dog as they have the pedigree that compliments yours... its a big scam. by a bunch of punk who do not have the discipline, respect, or drive to learn the craft that they so readily claim. Seems that there is a sea of breeders and kennels on the internet today, hundredds if not thousands of sites pop up if you search for them... and there really are VERY few of either to be found.

long as rant with a single point: dont breed you are not even close to ready. Read, read, read, read.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BlueBull said:


> if you have to ask that question, you shouldnt be breeding. its obvious you havent taken any of the precautions that are needed, have done no research, have no experience, and as a result probalby no vision for the breed as a whole.
> 
> let me help you out, breeding is HARD.
> Breeding is expensive... so many additional costs and fees that you dont see when you are on the outside looking in.
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Please stick around and read.

The only thing you will get out of breeding without knowledge is a bunch of pups ending up in shelters. Not saying they will but you really need to take the time and find homes for these pups and be selective, not everyone can handle this breed.

I know a lot of people are being sarcastic, but really if you are asking this you should NOT be breeding, at least not at this time. Take some time to read and learn about breeding, you will find lots of info and many people always willing to help. After you have gathered all this knowledge and are ready to do it right then you can think about it again.

I would suggest visiting a local shelter, you will find many pit bulls that were cute pups at one time bread by irresponsible owners. It's very sad.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

wilcher said:


> The responses in this posting reminds me of why I rarely look on the site any more. Too much degrading, judging, and overall negativity. Great info to be found, but give people a little respect. Everyone on here was clueless at one point.


...nevr seen you before, from that comment, i hope you come here more often.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Here, a nice educational webpage. 

So You Want to Use Your Dog at Stud


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

To be honest and not sound like a total %$#@%...

If you have to go on a forum and ask then that should tell you not to do it.
Breeding should be left up to the people who know what they are doing and have the right dogs to do it with.
You do not breed for looks or just because you have the best dog on the block..IYO..
9 times out of 10 there is a dog in a shelter somewhere that looks better than yours.

Just love your dog, get him fixed and let him just be happy!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

To the TS welcome to GP i think that you will find most of the information on this board very helpful. on that note you really need to evaluate your purpose for wanting to breed. if you are not adding anything to the advancement of the breed you are really taking away from it. There are a number of healthy dogs in local kennels close to you that would and could use a good home. if you were to breed you may only be adding to this problem.

if for some reason you do have this desire to breed i strongly suggest going to some shows and talking to local breeders of pitbulls that have either won working titles or dog shows and get to learning what its all about. if you ask the right questions and are polite most people will be willing to share information with you.

just remember that as an owner of this or any other dog you have a fiduciary duty to showcase your pet in the best possible light.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

stacy said:


> I HAVE A BLUE PITTBULL HE IS 6 MONTHS OLD DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW OLD HE HAS TO BE TO STUD HIM ? AND DO U CHARGE TO STUD THEM OUT?


 First you need to take him to the local disco , preferably in the Castro District of San Francisco , talk up his endowment and his fine pedgree , then move out on the dance and while shake your moneymaker have the folks call out their bids.Be aware that the Canine Vice Squad may be watching.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh yeah, SF CVS doesn't mess around when they see them "biscuits" swinging around LMAO


----------

